# Headlight issue



## eggert8 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 1995 Nissan truck. Here's my problem. My headlights don't always work. They will come on about 1 in 100 tries sometimes less or more and if they do come on they go off unexpectedly. I don't know anything about electrical systems so I need a couple of easy things to start out with. I have replaced the headlights but that solved nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## Scott_T (May 15, 2011)

I'd try the relay next and then the switch itself. the relay is in a black box under the hood. there should be a map in there of what is what. they plug and unplug just like a fuse.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would start with the switch.... you can try to clean it (the contacts), if you not comfortable with that, replace it... its a few screws to take the cover off from around the strg column and a couple of screws to take the switch off


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't see a "headlamp relay" in the headlight diaghram for 95 HB's. Likely a switch or the switch connector issue.


----------



## Scott_T (May 15, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> I don't see a "headlamp relay" in the headlight diaghram for 95 HB's. Likely a switch or the switch connector issue.


Hmmm, possibly. No wonder the switch is going bad


----------



## eggert8 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, so I replaced the switch. All seemed corrected. Yep I had lights. Drove about 25 miles, no lights. Got up this morning to make sure I put the switch in correctly. Checked the lights first and they work. Drove about 8 miles and guess what? Yup no lights. At least with the new switch they do come on but don't seem to work when the truck has been driven. What do I need to look at next?


----------



## eggert8 (Aug 23, 2011)

Seems to have been a fuseable link at the battery terminal.


----------

